# Stila Duo Refills - Compatibility with pans?



## littlepickle (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm wanting to ship some of these back to New Zealand to sell on, but as Stila isn't stocked here at all, the pans would be an issue. Does anyone know if these will fit in any other readily available pans, such as MAC or anything compatible with MAC pans? Same question for the single refills.
Thanks


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 29, 2010)

Stila shadows are much larger than mac pans.  They are just a bit smaller than MUFE.  Not a common size at all.
Also, the duos don't quite fit into the multi-pan palettes, they only fit comfortably into the single pots.  The single shades fit into the pots and the palettes. 
I know this is a late reply, but hopefully it will be helpful.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2010)

Bumping this thread because I need some palettes for my Stila shadows and don't want to shell out serious $$$ for the Stila-brand ones.  Suggestions?


----------



## nonliquet (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Bumping this thread because I need some palettes for my Stila shadows and don't want to shell out serious $$$ for the Stila-brand ones. Suggestions?_

 
Japonesque sells a 12 pan empty palette for $14. Fits 36mm pans (Stila's are 35.5mm, I think). Hope that helps!


----------



## slick (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the size of the Illuminating Foundation refill pan?


----------



## Nicala (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't fit duos comfortably in single pots. :/


----------



## jeannesmiles (Dec 7, 2010)

I couldn't fit them into Stila's palettes or single pan pots so I tried them in my Make Up For Ever palette (which I received for free from Sephora when I ordered 3 eyeshadows online).  The MUFE eyeshadows are a bit larger than the Stila eyeshadows so they don't fit as snug and can fall out.  I put in some adhesive metal strips to help keep them in place.

  	The Stila duos are metal so I cut up some adhesive magnetic strips and stuck them to the MUFE palette and then slid in the Stila duos.  I posted some pictures, hopefully they can help


----------

